# gnuplot: fit meldet NaN



## Skadi1 (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein Problem mit der Fit-funktion von gnuplot.
Meine Daten liegen von Leerzeichen getrennt in einer Datei. Ich kann sie auch korrekt plotten lassen. Also erkennt er sie Spalten.
Wenn ich aber einen Fit machen will, laeuft er nur durch eine iteration (also keine) und gibt mir dann die Start-Parameter als Endwerte aus. Also alles=1.
Alle Werte, die er sonst so angibt sind NaNs.
Ich weiss aber nicht woran das liegen koennte.

In der Hoffnung, dass es jemand besser weiss,

Daniela


----------

